# The fool April event list for The Grosvenor



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 2, 2013)

Here is the regular ones first:

1st Friday (April 5th):
The round the table session with your hosts:
The No Frills Band




The weekly events:

*(not quite) Every Monday:*






Starts around 9pm





*Every Tuesday:* Quiz 
8:30 starts: form your teams
9pm: the question starts
Ends when a teams win
£1 per person entry, teams of 5 maximum
winning team gets the pot
plus a spot prize individual question





*Every Wednesday:* Hand drumming and Afro-Brazilian percussion class
19:00 starts
10pm: ends





*Last Tuesday of the month:* Ping Pong party in the function room
Starts: 20:00
Door: will be open so just walk in
with:

A ping pong table, bats and balls
you and your friends
more details as I get them

*Last Thursday of the month:* Reel News event in the function room
Starts: tba
Door: not sure yet
There will be screenings of documentary/ies about current news and events, discussions and more. 
I'll add details when I have them.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 2, 2013)

This week shenanigans:

*Tuesday 2nd: WARNING There is no quiz tonight, it will be back next week (9th) *

*Tuesday 2nd: Punk gig *
Starts: 19:00
Door: £6
With:

Jesus Fucking Christ (Oakland)
The Restarts (Norf Landan innit)
Dreadful Children (Seattle)
The Twots (Oakland)







Spoiler: long promo blurb



JESUS FUCKING CHRIST (US)
Hailing from Oakland these punk rock veterans are often described as “tough straight ahead old school punk,” Jesus Fucking Christ also gets described as having elements of Negative Approach style hardcore coupled with Accused style metal riffing. A true mix of the purest of punk with the best of metal.

Jesus Fucking Christ features a veteran punk/metal lineup including Larry (of The Rickets and Deadly Weapons) on guitar and lead vocals, Dave Ed (of Neurosis) on bass/vocals, and Jamie (of Pitch Black and Screw 32) on drums.

http://inimical.bandcamp.com/album/jesus-fucking-christ

http://www.myspace.com/jesusfuckingchristpuke

THE RESTARTS (UK)
The Restarts, 3 piece, dual vocal-ed punk rock outfit has been touring around squats, basement shows and any old toilet for the last 18 years. Keep your ears open for their new Album coming out in June 2013!

http://www.restarts.co.uk/

https://www.facebook.com/therestarts

DREADFUL CHILDREN (US)
The welcome return of our party-punk delinquents friends from Seattle. If Olga (Toy Dolls) and Rob Halford (Judas Priest) had a love child it would be The Dreadful Children!
Picture the Keystone Cops tumbling out of a police wagon, fortified with punk-seasoned guitar riffs, blistering vocal harmonies and underpinned with a lethal foundation of brutal…farts -SAFTEY!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dreadful-Children/130107767008825?fref=ts

THE TWOTS (US)
Female fronted 77 style style punk rock from Oakland, think Blatz with catchy guitar hooks and cheeky ex pat vocals a la Boozy suzy!

http://www.myspace.com/thetwots

At The Grosvenor (http://thegrosvenorsw9.co.uk/), 17 Sidney Road, Stockwell, London SW9 0TP

Doors 7 pm
We will aim to end gig before last trains north (11:45)

Door price: £6 (3 bands from USA = Bargain!)


 
*Friday 5th: Field Work VI*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £3
With:

Land Of Light
Black Merlin







Spoiler



Field Work is journeying deep into the fog with a special double feature on Friday 5th April. LAND OF LIGHT (Live) and BLACK MERLIN will be playing mesmeric and psychedelic music for body and soul.

LAND OF LIGHT (London-based Kyle Martin & Jonny Nash) put out one of our favourite records of last year on ESP Institute (Cos/Mes etc) and will be playing a rare live dance floor set with a whole load of analogue and digital hardware. This is going to be a truly beautiful trip, dream-logic dance music that's as natural as breathing. Ambient in the truest sense; Land of Light can transform a room and set a mood like few others. We're so excited to see them play.

BLACK MERLIN (aka George Thompson) is the soundtrack to late night cable TV watching where Videodrome is the only signal. His first 12” 'Brunswick Drive’ (on Andrew Weatherall's Bird Scarer) was a statement of intent; a mid-paced, atmospheric groove that builds and destroys. Field Work will be treated to an extended DJ set summoned from the dark corners of body music, including a whole arsenal of dubplates from the BM vaults themselves. Look out for forthcoming releases on Mike Simonetti’s New Jersey label and World Unknown. Wild sounds for wild scenes, just check out this exclusive mix

https://soundcloud.com/fieldworklondon/black-merlin-field-work-mix

As always, we'll be in the backroom of the Grosvenor (17 Sidney Road, Stockwell tube). No messing around - just smoke, lazers, and a room full of people going crazy to good music. Oh and cheap drinks too. See you there.

LIMITED £5 ADV TICKETS available online: http://www.wegottickets.com/sct/5HEbvFUvQj
In person at the Grosvenor: http://www.thegrosvenorsw9.co.uk/
Or by pickup from Camberwell/Brixton/Streatham by emailing fieldworklondon@gmail.com
Any problems just email. FW x


See also this dedicated thread: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ght-and-black-merlin-at-the-grosvenor.307873/

*Saturday 6th: Bigstuff Promotions Presents*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £?

Milksnake (Punk Italy)
Wrecks (rock/punk Manchester)
Seek Destroy
www.bigstuffpromotions.co.uk


Spoiler:  quite a small promo blurb this one



The Wrecks are a Rock / Punk band from Manchester featuring Carol Hodge & Pete Wilson (Crass Last Supper). Carol (Crystal Grenade) performed with 'The Bad Taste Barbies' before jetting off to perform Crass songs with Steve Ignorant. 'Milksnake' from Italy are an excellent live band so don't miss them while they are here in London. Further support still from 'SeekDestroy' for some balls out chic Punk Rock 'N' Roll. Doors 8pm - 11.30pm (Late Bar). Travel: Brixton overground, 5 min walk from Stockwell tube. Parking near venue. Presented by Bigstuff Prom. ADM £3


 
and the rest later on.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 13, 2013)

sorry for serious slacking in the updating front here but this week has been a bit of an emotionnal rollercoaster due to various news.

i was trying to update yesterday but the laptop I used overheated as I was about to press the reply button so here it is anyway.

so yesterday you missed:

*Friday 12th: Punk Gig *
Starts: 20:00
Door: £7
With:

Foreign Legion
Shagnasty
Noise Agents
Criminal Minds
 Disorder

*Saturday 13th: Puwaba club nighgt*
Starts: 21:00
Door: £?

 Andy Blake (psyche set)
 Puwaban Male
 Mystic Rock




*Thursday 18th: Free Gig*
Starts: 20:30
Door: £0
With:

 Greg(o)rian		doom/sludge
 Brocker		shambolic punk rock
 Bin Raiders		generic hardcore punk


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 18, 2013)

And the rest:


*Friday 19th: Club Integral Presents "The Geometry Of Fear" *
Starts: 20:30
Door: £5/3
With:

Nad Spiro
Static Memories
Cloudier Skies
Raagnarok
http://clubintegral.wordpress.com
https://www.facebook.com/events/304447163017677


Spoiler: long blurb



NAD SPIRO
Sonic agent Nad Spiro explores unfrequented AudioZones in the outer peripheries of electronica and stretches the sonic reach of her guitar with a perverted use of this instrument.
She explores further her world of shadows and uncovers hidden and twisted sounds, electronic spells that occupy your attention.
Her sound fictions evoke secret accidents and carpark conspiracies, body invasions and auditory hallucinations, like ghost transmissions and melodies from a lost city.

PRESS:
"One of our favorite musical discoveries of the year" (K Pettinger) NTS radio - London

"..also stays in this futuristic music the somewhat darker undercurrent, the nightmare side of the future, rather than the arrival of utopia. There are robot like sounds to be detected here, demented computer music and other malfunctions of the machine park. It still works fine this music, still everything is there, neatly along each other in a greatly varied yet very unified album." (FdW) VITAL

"(BMW) definetely is a hymn!" Paul Paulun

"Un álbum en el que se muestra la inteligencia y capacidad artística de una mujer que ha participado en proyectos legendarios de la agitación musical. Un álbum imprescindible para los amantes del riesgo. Rosa Pérez -RN3

STATIC MEMORIES
Dan Powell & Gus Garside have been working together on improv project The Static Memories for the last four years.
Dan Powell (laptop/guitar/sampler/effects) began making sound for installation works in London in the mid 90′s and was involved in live arts group OMSK. Since moving to Brighton in 2000 he has concentrated on experimental and improvised music. He is a member of Brighton based collective The Spirit of Gravity and has performed across the UK. Dan is also a member of free improv duo Nil with Chris Parfitt.
Gus Garside (double bass/electronics) has worked in a variety of musical settings – jazz, contemporary music, pop, cabaret, dance, theatre and, most importantly, improvised music where he has performed with many leading players. Gus formed arc in 1988 and their third album “the pursuit of happiness” was released on Emanem Records in 2009. He formed In Sand in 2004 and their first album “Whatever” came out mid 2008.
Gus is part of the Brighton Safehouse collective. He has collaborated with a wide range of improvising and contemporary music players and dancers and frequently works with laptop musicians and also performs solo.

"The Static Memories (double bassist Gus Garside and electronics/guitar man Dan Powell) reprised their set at adcs in May with another extremely enjoyable performance rich in textural and gestural detail. I really like the collision of a jazz career and experimental electronics of this duo." Aural Detritus

“…yet tribal loyalties were to be rent asunder because my favourite act were The Static Memories, who I could easily believe had been playing together since they were embryos. Their set was forever stuttering, building up and breaking apart again, but in a way that somehow sounded part of the plan. (Even though, clearly, there was no plan!) Even in it’s quietest, most fractured-sounding moments it held the room, pulling at our attention like a super-magnet in a room of steel screws. It seemed the very opposite of virtuoso show-off music, where all egos were subsumed and creativity made a force for the common good.” Gavin Burrows, Lucid Frenzy

http://danpowelldanpowell.wordpress.com/the-static-memories/

CLOUDIER SKIES
Cloudier Skies is a collaboration between David Rothon and chanteuse/lyricist Claudia Barton. The spirits of film noir, torch songs, 1960s B&W kitchen sink dramas, Krzysztof Komeda, Julee Cruise, Chelsea-Girl era Nico and Sylvia Telles haunt their music, creating a world of diaphanous pulchritude and indelible mystique.



https://soundcloud.com/eyesteel/sets/cloudier-skies-1

RAAGNAGROK
Raagangrok came into being in 2005, the brainchild of writer, publisher (Strange Attractor Journal etc.) and synth player Mark Pilkington and electric sitarist Zali Krishna. They produce improvised kosmische raga drones, heavy psychedelica with the controls set for the heart of the sun, a soundtrack for the Kali Yuga. They have appeared in the musical salons, dives and cultural hotspots of the capital as a duo and in expanded Raagnagrok Allstars mode with up to five players.

DJ Jules Webbcore
Club Integral DJ Jules Webbcore has a long history in underground British music, going back to 1978 when he formed avant-garde pop group English Subtitles, who released two singles and an album on Small Wonders Records. In '81 he formed seven piece punk jazz band Gorp who released an album and a short ﬁlm, and in '84 founded Fever Records, releasing records by My Bloody Valentine, Edward Barton and Gasrattle among others. He went on to form Kill Ugly Pop who made it onto the front cover of Sounds and featured high in the Independent Video Charts with a trashy video shot in the old Synagogue in Brixton. He subsequently became a member of Gasrattle, playing guitar and saxophone, at the same time as touring Europe with Kill Ugly Pop alongside Bongwater. He started Grimetime with his freind Shend (Cravats) and released two singles and an album on Kill City Records. He then joined trash rockabilly band Naked Ruby on guitar, who released an album Nothin' But Dirty Lowdown Trash on Go Baby Go Records. Jules set up South London Slags at The Ritzy, Brixton, putting on film and live music, and has been a regular DJ for Kroon Kat Lounge, Go Baby and Nasty Grind playing obscure lounge, R'n'B, Soul, ska, garage punk and rock and roll. He is a resident Club Integral DJ alongside Chris Cornetto and Karina Townsend, where he plays a heady mix of avant-garde progressive rock, wild exotica, soundtracks, weird jazz and obscure library music.

Rucksack Cinema
Rucksack Cinema a.k.a. Jaime Rory Lucy has been supplying delirious, innovative live video imagery for Club Integral and other events since 2007. His astonishing and almost preternatural ability to mix imagery with what is happening on stage as well as creating strange and wonderful atmospheres throughout a room has made him an intrinsic part of any Club Integral event. Jaime had a long history working in the music industry as a tour manager for many groups of notoriety throughout the eighties and nineties, before retiring from the road to become an East End flaneur art fag par excellence. He has worked in venues as various as Whitechapel Gallery, Hackney Empire and Cafe Oto with artists as diverse as Fred Frith, Spaceheads, Graham Massey and Eugene Chadbourne. He has recorded videos for many artists, most recently for Orchestre Murphy for their nomination in 2010 for the Art Foundation Music Awards. In his spare time he has also been known to add his bass profundo to a punk choir active on the east London bohemian scene.







*Saturday 20th: Ruck Against Workfare Presents*
Starts: 20:00
Door: £3
With DJs:

Drongos For Europe
Blatoidea
Unfixed
Plastic Scumbag
https://www.facebook.com/events/480639681988576


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 18, 2013)

had to chop the previous message as it was too long, hopefully the rest will fit in here:

*Sunday 21st: Club Integral presents "Junkman's Obbligato" *
Starts: 20:30
Door: £?
With:

Daevid Allen/Yumi Hara-Cawkwell/Chris Cutler Trio
Orchestre Tout Puissant Marcel Duchamp
C Siders
http://clubintegral.wordpress.com
https://www.facebook.com/events/461687857234798


Spoiler: long promo blurb



"Junkman's Obbligato"

Daevid Allen/Yumi Hara-Cawkwell/Chris Cutler Trio, Orchestre Tout Puissant Marcel Duchamp, C Siders - plus DJ Jules Webbcore and video projections from Rucksack Cinema.
Entry £5/£3

DAEVID ALLEN/YUMI HARA-CAWKWELL/CHRIS CUTLER TRIO
Legendary co-founder of Soft Machine and Gong Daevid Allen has a career spanning more than half a century. Over that time he has worked with Robert Wyatt, Mile Ratledge, Steve Hillage, Bill Laswell, The Ex, Acid Mothers Temple, and and host of others. Yumi Hara-Cawkwell is a composer and improvisor who has worked with Hugh Hopper, David Cross, Geoff Leigh, John Greaves, David Toop and many other progressive musicians of note, solo and in bands like Frank Chickens, Humi and Artaud Beats. Drummer Chris Cutler, founder of seminal label ReR/Recommended Records co-founded Henry Cow, Art Bears, The Science Group and others, has been a member of Pere Ubu, Hail and The Wooden Birds and has collaborated with Zeena Parkins, Iancu Dumitrescu, Peter Blegvad, Lussier/Derome, Les Quatre Guitaristes, The Kalahari Surfers, The Work, Gong, The Residents and many, many others.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daevid_Allen

http://daevidallen.net/

http://www.yumiharacawkwell.co.uk/

http://www.ccutler.com/ccutler/

ORCHESTRE TOUT PUISSANT MARCEL DUCHAMP
Swiss dada-ist/No wave orchestra that brings out the best in man. Liz Moscarola: violon-voice, Anne Cardinaud: marimba-percussions, Seth Bennet: trombone, Wilf Plum: drums, Maël Salettes: guitar, Vincent Bertholet: doublebass. past: Julien Israelian, Guillaume Lantonnet : drums, Yohan Fievet : marimba, Séni: trombone, Titi, Guillaume Fernez: guitar.

"Switzerland seems not only rich but mysterious when it comes up with atypical projects like this one. This collective, orchestrally Baroque, is composed of a voice, a violin, a marimba, percussion, a double bass and a guitar. Their music is built around rigorous, obsessive rhythms that lead us, twisted, into a trance-like state and uses loops to superimpose the various fanciful instruments that make up this bizarre and somewhat quirky orchestra. A real find!" Paleo, Festival Nyon.

http://www.myspace.com/orchestretoutpuissantmarcelduchamp

http://otpmd.bandcamp.com/

C SIDERS
C Siders comprise Robert Storey (dark heart of the Murphy Foundation) and Kathy Hulme (Honkies). They write songs about sailors, sea, sauce and sex with a rare humour that channels Cole Porter, Serge Gainsbourg, and The Goons. They describe themselves as “two landlubbers sing(ing) about their failed circumnavigations.” Storey has a long and distinguished career with his bands The Murphy Federation, The Plain People of England,The Miners of Banal, The Working Stiffs, Orchestre Murphy, The Nobodies and I am a Kamura, described by Mutant Sounds as “archly delicious; mating delicacy, whimsy, roguish wit and cabaret-like airs with elusive undertows of wobbly structural strangeness. It’s the sort of thing that unless you’re paying close attention can slip right past you, though the attentive listener will be rewarded with some truly sublime and shrewd work.” Kathy Hulme is best known for her work with The Honkies, an avant- jazz-funk outfit formed in 1987 that combined the spirit of punk/pop with influences from Albert Ayler and Ornette Coleman. The C Siders play self-penned songs full of mirth, sophistication and wit, and set out their stall with a rare panache.

http://thecsiders.wordpress.com/

DJ JULES WEBBCORE
Club Integral DJ Jules Webbcore has a long history in underground British music, going back to 1978 when he formed avant-garde pop group English Subtitles, who released two singles and an album on Small Wonders Records. In '81 he formed seven piece punk jazz band Gorp who released an album and a short ﬁlm, and in '84 founded Fever Records, releasing records by My Bloody Valentine, Edward Barton and Gasrattle among others. He went on to form Kill Ugly Pop who made it onto the front cover of Sounds and featured high in the Independent Video Charts with a trashy video shot in the old Synagogue in Brixton. He subsequently became a member of Gasrattle, playing guitar and saxophone, at the same time as touring Europe with Kill Ugly Pop alongside Bongwater. He started Grimetime with his freind Shend (Cravats) and released two singles and an album on Kill City Records. He then joined trash rockabilly band Naked Ruby on guitar, who released an album Nothin' But Dirty Lowdown Trash on Go Baby Go Records. Jules set up South London Slags at The Ritzy, Brixton, putting on film and live music, and has been a regular DJ for Kroon Kat Lounge, Go Baby and Nasty Grind playing obscure lounge, R'n'B, Soul, ska, garage punk and rock and roll. He is a resident Club Integral DJ alongside Chris Cornetto and Karina Townsend, where he plays a heady mix of avant-garde progressive rock, wild exotica, soundtracks, weird jazz and obscure library music.


RUCKSACK CINEMA
Rucksack Cinema a.k.a. Jaime Rory Lucy has been supplying delirious, innovative live video imagery for Club Integral and other events since 2007. His astonishing and almost preternatural ability to mix imagery with what is happening on stage as well as creating strange and wonderful atmospheres throughout a room has made him an intrinsic part of any Club Integral event. Jaime had a long history working in the music industry as a tour manager for many groups of notoriety throughout the eighties and nineties, before retiring from the road to become an East End flaneur art fag par excellence. He has worked in venues as various as Whitechapel Gallery, Hackney Empire and Cafe Oto with artists as diverse as Fred Frith, Spaceheads, Graham Massey and Eugene Chadbourne. He has recorded videos for many artists, most recently for Orchestre Murphy for their nomination in 2010 for the Art Foundation Music Awards. In his spare time he has also been known to add his bass profundo to a punk choir active on the east London bohemian scene.






*Thursday 25th: Reel News Do*
Starts: 19:30
Door: FREE
With:

Videos
Discussions/Talks



Spoiler:  longish promo blurb



REEL NEWS FILM NIGHT: Spain,Blacklisting,London Met,3 Cosas
The Grosvenor, Stockwell
Thursday April 25th
7:30 pm - FREE!

 A brand new regular monthly film night on the last Thursday of every month, where people can come and meet up, have a friendly pint together, watch films on current campaigns and discuss them (hopefully deciding on action too), make informal links between campaigns and then carry on socialising with music from our resident djs.

THIS MONTH:

SPECIAL REPORT ON SPAIN - (WITH SPEAKERS FROM OCCUPY LSX & DEMOCRACIA REAL YA LONDRES)
featuring:

**FIRST EVER SHOWING!** YOLANDA (16 mins)
Yolanda Gonzalez, a student activist, was brutally murdered by an armed fascist gang in 1980. She was just 19 years old. Now the shocking news has emerged that her convicted murderer, Emilio Hellin, is working for the state security forces.

INDIGNADOS: S-25 (15 mins)
As Occupy at the Houses of Parliament on May 4 draws closer, a reminder of what happened last September when Spain's 15-M movement surrounded Congress.

SOMONTE - LAND AND FREEDOM (14 mins)
Trade Unionists occupy a 400 hectare farm in Andalucia to grow food and create jobs.

**PLUS**
Videos and speakers from 3 key struggles in London, featuring:

BLACKLISTING ON CROSSRAIL (https://www.facebook.com/groups/blacklistSG/?fref=ts)
FIGHTING VICTIMISATION AT LONDON MET (https://www.facebook.com/groups/207262122749330/?fref=ts)
3 COSAS CAMPAIGN: SICK PAY, HOLIDAY, PENSIONS NOW! (https://www.facebook.com/3coca?fref=ts)

Latest update:
*Some of the best trade unionists in London have just confirmed they will be speaking: Frank Morris - sacked Crossrail shop steward, Dave Smith - secretary of the Blacklst Support Group, Max Watson - Branch secretary London Met UNISON, Eddie Rowley - Shop steward London Met UNISON. Plus cleaners from the 3 cosas campaign and activists from Occupy LSX and Spain's 15M movement - and we'll try and fit in some music too!*





https://www.facebook.com/events/484038344984630
*Friday 26th: Punk Gig *
Starts: 20:30
Door: £5
With:

Nihildum (Stench Core from Rome)
Freedoom (Speed Crust from Portugal)
A.I.D.S. (Punk Hardcore from London)




*Saturday 27th: Double Birthday Do *
Starts: 20:30
Door: £? if any
With:

Velvet Underpants
More but I forgot who so I'll let you know later on...



Spoiler: long promo blurb



nah, no promo blurb here, one is 60 one is 50


there is no poster link to put here

and I think that'll be it until May


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 19, 2013)

and one I'd forgotten is the first monthly ping pong do in the back on the last Tuesday of the month.
So it will be:
quiz in the front
ping pong in the back
and that's on April 30th.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 25, 2013)

ooopss
I managed to forget another one:

Sunday 28th: Acoustic Insurgency
doors: 8pm
Entry: £5/4
With:

Robb Johnson
Leon Rosselsson
Mark Brown


----------

